# I reckon there's going to be a few of these, but - CBC Searchlight



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Searchlight: Afternoon Edition on CBC Music - Free Streaming Radio, Videos, Songs, Concerts & Playlists


That link SHOULD automatically vote for my band (Hours).

Thanks guys. :]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Jordan, I went thru the list twice, up and down, artists and song titles, don't see it. Prolly my eyeballs? **EDIT** found it, Misunderstood, about 3/4 of the way down.

grey, I did throw you guys a vote.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> No, vote here ("Misunderstood" by National Divide)!...
> 
> Searchlight: Radio Active on CBC Music - Free Streaming Radio, Videos, Songs, Concerts & Playlists
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Vote for both!! We're in different markets!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm surprised so many people have entered. One of my bands considered it until we read through the fine print. We decided we didn't want to give CBC the rights to our songs.


> By posting or uploading Submissions to the Web site, you grant CBC/Radio Canada a royalty-free, perpetual, non-exclusive, irrevocable, unrestricted, worldwide license to: (i) use, reproduce, store, adapt, translate, modify, make derivative works from, transmit, distribute, publicly perform or display such Submissions for any purpose; and (ii) to sublicense to third parties the unrestricted right to exercise any of the foregoing rights.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

kat_ said:


> I'm surprised so many people have entered. One of my bands considered it until we read through the fine print. We decided we didn't want to give CBC the rights to our songs.



Fair enough. We don't have any current recordings (they're all a couple years old) so it's not a huge deal to us. Plus the only rights to our music CBC gets are the rights to broadcast and feature the music across whatever medium they wish. We are still entitled to royalties and creative rights. It's not like they now own all the music as their own intellectual property.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

